# chowder bomb!!



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*so you know what time it is...i got home from work and looked in my pantry and almost lost a limb...that's right, i was chowder bombed hard. i had to cook it up as soon as possible. talk about fine eats. i saw it at the store and it called my name so i spent the two dollars to make her mine. to make it cigar related i smoked an alec bradley maxx afterwards.*

:whoohoo::roflmao:

*who's next on the dinner posts? hahaha*


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Now thats funny right there....


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I want to see some real chowder not campbells


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats funny


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I want to see some real chowder not campbells


*
you guys are all critics!*:lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Bahahahaha!

You dressed that up NICE!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Bahahahaha!
> 
> You dressed that up NICE!


*
hahaha*


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

So did you bomb yourself or was it your wife? HAHAHA


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*we have beer bombs, alchie bombs, cigar bombs, then meat bombs, and then........soup bombs...

i bombed myself with this fine dinner. i just thought that the live should see what it is like to live the high life.*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

It's pronounced chowdah!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> It's pronounced chowdah!


*i think it's pronounced...**DELICIOUS*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i think it's pronounced...**DELICIOUS*


:roflmao:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You call that soup??????

Ughhhhhhhhh--

This guy is eating Campbells and likes it


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> :roflmao:


:whoohoo::redface:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> You call that soup??????
> 
> Ughhhhhhhhh--
> 
> This guy is eating Campbells and likes it


*i've found that the subtle nuances of the camble's clam matches the flavor profile of an alex bradley in an amazing way. some people match spirits, i match soups. *:redface:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> You call that soup??????
> 
> Ughhhhhhhhh--
> 
> This guy is eating Campbells and likes it


WTF? I bet it ain't Campbell's though, probably like Market Basket brand or something....

700


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That picture vice posted is definitely NOT what was in that can


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> That picture vice posted is definitely NOT what was in that can


*BOO!!!*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *we have beer bombs, alchie bombs, cigar bombs, then meat bombs, and then........soup bombs...
> 
> i bombed myself with this fine dinner. i just thought that the live should see what it is like to live the high life.*


I like it Matt:lol:Next someone should show-off their best toilet paper


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

smokinj said:


> I like it Matt:lol:Next someone should show-off their best toilet paper


*don't get me started j. believe me i have more plans...hahahaha*


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think it looks damn good.. I might have to check some of that stuff out tomorrow!
Scott


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Clam Chowdah? I know Clam chowdah and thats not clam Chowdah...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Clam Chowdah? I know Clam chowdah and thats not clam Chowdah...


*stick to your meat bigfoot, i guarantee you know nothing about the chowder.*


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *stick to your meat bigfoot, i guarantee you know nothing about the chowder.*


Here is how I do my clam Chowdah...

3 ounces salt pork, finely diced 
1 1/2 cups small diced yellow onion 
6 cups small diced baking potatoes, like russets 
2 cups milk 
1 (6.5 ounce) can clams, drained, juice reserved 
12 Little Neck clams 
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper 
Chopped fresh parsley, for garnish 
Sour cream, for garnish 
Grape tomatoes, halved, for garnish

In a heavy-bottomed saucepot, render the salt pork until just crisp. Remove and discard. Sweat the onion in the pork fat until tender. Add the potatoes and cover with milk. Bring to a boil and let simmer until potatoes are soft. Season with salt and pepper. 
In a separate pot, fitted with a steamer basket, bring the reserved clam juice to a boil. Add clams and cover. Steam for three minutes until all clams are open. Remove the clams as they open and transfer to a bowl. Add the steaming juices to the pot with the chowder. Using a stick blender puree to desired consistency. Adjust seasonings.

Finely chop the drained canned clams. Fold into the chowder. Serve with steamed clams, parsley, sour cream and grape tomatoes, as garnish


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Here is how I do my clam Chowdah...
> 
> 3 ounces salt pork, finely diced
> 1 1/2 cups small diced yellow onion
> ...


*bigfoot, you are outmanned and outsouped...step out the arena before you embarrass yourself, and your chowder...*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice bomb


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*bigfoot does italian?*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> nice bomb


*i thought so!*


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *bigfoot does italian?*


Nice!!!

I'll be in New Orleans and Lafayette this week, might have to post some cajun ****!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

This is funny stuff.. OH my chOWDA!!

You guys crack me up.. Get da POSOLE on!!

LOL..

Hey, CHowDaH sounds good right now..


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*bigfoot does mexican?*


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Whats the password?

New England Clam Chowder.

Is that the red or the white?

I can never remember that!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL!! Run for da border!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*bigfoot does cajun?*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*bigfoot does llamas?*


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

KAjoon!?

I like that dat paprika, yoou know..

Paul Prudhomme (sp?)

I like-a dat big homie!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Uh oh, why you gotta take it there.. 

Animal cruelty..


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*hahaha*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Uh oh, why you gotta take it there..
> 
> Animal cruelty..


*
i know...i feel sorry for that llama...haha. if you can't laugh at a bigfoot joke, you have no sense of humor!*


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> You call that soup??????
> 
> Ughhhhhhhhh--
> 
> This guy is eating Campbells and likes it


Since when did they start serving clam chowder at the shelter??? I missed it!!!!!:mumbles:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Toasted, in North Conway there is a excellent place - Family style place, on the right just before you get to the outlets, Delaney's I think, excellent Chowda.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

hmmmm....i'm, uhhhh.....wow, speechless. have fun with this guya & gals...


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> i know...i feel sorry for that llama...haha. if you can't laugh at a bigfoot joke, you have no sense of humor!*


Haha! Oops, I take that back.. If I ever want to get 'bombed', it would be from Bigus Footus!:biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> i know...i feel sorry for that llama...haha. if you can't laugh at a bigfoot joke, you have no sense of humor!*


very funny, yeah, I'm laughin...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

i am hungry for some chowder... er... chowdah?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Elevating a simple can of Campbell's to a fine meal - love the garnish! Excellent attention to detail - makin' me hungry!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Very nice! Elevating a simple can of Campbell's to a fine meal - love the garnish! Excellent attention to detail - makin' me hungry!


Seriously, Mike? Making you hungry? Come on. Really. Just double checking.  Nice review, Vicegrips. (Note to self, MUST remember: Don't call Vicegrips next time visiting Chicagoland. Don't call Vicegrips next time visiting Chicagoland. Don't call Vicegrips next time visiting Chicagoland!)


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Seriously, Mike? Making you hungry? Come on. Really. Just double checking.


What can I say - it doesn't take much to make me hungry :lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Toasted, in North Conway there is a excellent place - Family style place, on the right just before you get to the outlets, Delaney's I think, excellent Chowda.


You have to hit the chowder house in Rockport MA. More clam than chowder....


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you know I went to bed early last night and was wondering where this thread was going to go and all you guys did was make me want some god damn chowder and crawfish thanks guys


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> you know I went to bed early last night and was wondering where this thread was going to go and all you guys did was make me want some god damn chowder and crawfish thanks guys


Crawfish et tu fet sounds REALLY good right now.....


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> What can I say - it doesn't take much to make me hungry :lol:


I'm with Mike!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I smell (no pun) a chowder cook off between the foot and the vice--Better chowder wins a box of stogies


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Very strange thread the vice started


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*that was the whole point in my mind. i thought how absurd could we make it? and it ends up that we exceeded expectations on all levels. this has been really funny. thanks for all the posts. rhonda, didn't mean to creep you out.*


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

It's all in fun, Vicey! 10-4, Good Buddy!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *that was the whole point in my mind. i thought how absurd could we make it? and it ends up that we exceeded expectations on all levels. this has been really funny. thanks for all the posts. rhonda, didn't mean to creep you out.*


does this mean I dont get to be a judge in the chowder cookoff?:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, how do we get this back to the top?

1. Make more jokes?

2. Take funny pics?

3. Talk about Chowder, Chowdah, Chow-dah with crawfish?

4. Eat Campbell soup and do a review?

Someone spill it!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Ok, how do we get this back to the top?
> 
> 1. Make more jokes?
> 
> ...


*chinoxl, i leave you in charge of taking this thread in the direction that you see fit. my suggestion, more bigfoot jokes. i am pretty sure that only three people understood that this was supposed to be sheer comedy and it wasn't supposed to be serious...but i digress...soups on!*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

chowdah!!!!!!!!!!

:dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *chinoxl, i leave you in charge of taking this thread in the direction that you see fit. my suggestion, more bigfoot jokes. i am pretty sure that only three people understood that this was supposed to be sheer comedy and it wasn't supposed to be serious...but i digress...soups on!*


I guess I don't get to judge the great chowder cookoff:sorry::angry:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> It's all in fun, Vicey! 10-4, Good Buddy!


*you are still my favorite sotl and queen of the live!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I guess I don't get to judge the great chowder cookoff:sorry::angry:


*there may be hope for you still young padwan!*


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

So Bigfoot's chowdah recipe has been dismissed, who's got the real deal? Tell us how it's done.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> So Bigfoot's chowdah recipe has been dismissed, who's got the real deal? Tell us how it's done.


I agree... let's get some good recipes up in here.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *chinoxl, i leave you in charge of taking this thread in the direction that you see fit. my suggestion, more bigfoot jokes. i am pretty sure that only three people understood that this was supposed to be sheer comedy and it wasn't supposed to be serious...but i digress...soups on!*


I love clown-ing, but to mess with BIGGIE FOot.. NOPE! I've seen his rep.. Not to be messed with!

Chowder recipes is bettah!!

LIttle chino out, lol!!:wazzapp:


----------

